# I'm leaving FA



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm so hurt that I can't even breath, I can't stay on knowing how many memories I have with my ex- boyfriend. I'm sorry for all of those I "hurt" or whatever. But I can't take the feeling anymore. My heart is broken so so so broken, and everything on here reminds me of him, I so desperately want to be with him but I already no I screwed that up and will never have a chance again.  It really shouldn't' surprise me, no one could love me. I now no it's true. If he's not with me then I give up completely, and I know he'll read this and only get mad, so I lost him forever no matter how much I tell him I love him it wont make a difference, If I could be with him I would be the *HAPPIEST* girl, *he always made me happy* and but that's not going to happen and I just can't do it anymore I"m sorry.  maybe I should have been better for him. I would do just about anything to be back with him. I wish he's change his mind.  

If you want to get a hold of me my yahoo is- 

Key_key_kat

and my aol is

Destinpoisonlove



other than that I dunno what to say other than I'm sorry and I wish you all the best of luck. and truly happy relationships.

I love you all and thanks for everything

*tears rolling down face wavy goodbye*


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 29, 2008)

You're a brave brave soul for posting this.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

thank you
I dunno what else to do I breaking apart


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 29, 2008)

I will always keep in contact with you. And I'll be here whenever you need me.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I will always keep in contact with you. And I'll be here whenever you need me.



thank you, you have always been a great friend and I love you for it, you know better than anyone the situation and I hate myself I mean right now I REALLY hate myself


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 29, 2008)

You should never let the presence of someone else make or break you. People come and go, but you will always have yourself.

Maybe, in time, you'll feel better enough to come back... and when you do, we'll all be here waiting for you


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya know, for the first time in a long time, I just don't feel like doing what you all thought I would do.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll keep in contact with you Key Key, *hugs*


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ya know, for the first time in a long time, I just don't feel like doing what you all thought I would do.



So you still have a soul there somewhere then, eh Azure?


I don't have the heart to say what I was thinking of, so just farewell.


----------



## Monak (Oct 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ya know, for the first time in a long time, I just don't feel like doing what you all thought I would do.



You are the scum of the Earth.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2008)

Lies, filthy lies.  I'll have to take it to you slaves twice as hard.


----------



## Uro (Oct 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ya know, for the first time in a long time, I just don't feel like doing what you all thought I would do.



I'll pick up your slack then.

Internet relationships do not work ever. How can you be so infatuated with someone you have never met?


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

Uro said:


> Internet relationships do not work ever. How can you be so infatuated with someone you have never met?



She's talking about a real relationship. 'VERY' much physical...


----------



## Takun (Oct 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ya know, for the first time in a long time, I just don't feel like doing what you all thought I would do.



I almost did it for you...but I can't either.

Fuck dude, we're slipping.


----------



## Uro (Oct 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> She's talking about a real relationship. 'VERY' much physical...



Gotcha. Well my statement still stands.


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2008)

I have no idea as to what the backstory to this thread is.

Either way, good luck. See you once you've regained your equilibrium.

\That's right, you _will_ come back.
\\Everyone comes back.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

yep and thanks


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 29, 2008)

Key Key said:


> I'm so hurt that I can't even breath, I can't stay on knowing how many memories I have with my ex- boyfriend. I'm sorry for all of those I "hurt" or whatever. But I can't take the feeling anymore. My heart is broken so so so broken, and everything on here reminds me of him, I so desperately want to be with him but I already no I screwed that up and will never have a chance again.  It really shouldn't' surprise me, no one could love me. I now no it's true. If he's not with me then I give up completely, and I know he'll read this and only get mad, so I lost him forever no matter how much I tell him I love him it wont make a difference, If I could be with him I would be the *HAPPIEST* girl, *he always made me happy* and but that's not going to happen and I just can't do it anymore I"m sorry.  maybe I should have been better for him. I would do just about anything to be back with him. I wish he's change his mind.
> 
> If you want to get a hold of me my yahoo is-
> 
> ...



Key key kat, what is the link to yuor FA page? I want to check it out.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 29, 2008)

See you in a couple months when you realize you are being silly.

Until then don't do anything stupid, like getting super mad, banging some random dude, suicide, osmething. That really wont solve anything, or help the situation.

Also posting this here was... not a good idea. Airing any dirty laundry is not good, especially when it soo open to interpretation by the crazy furries.

So, one more thing: Your emotions are yours alone, people come, people go; people influence us, but no matter how hard they try no one can alter your feelings but yourself. You will yourself to be swayed by others, to fall in love, to hate, to be saddened by loss. Learn to confront your emotions, learn to control them, and take control of your life. If you did something and lost what you had learn from it and become a better person. Do not drown yourself in the sadness, analyze it, and find out what makes you happy, then follow it. Do not let the whispers of others influence your goal of happyness.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Key key kat, what is the link to yuor FA page? I want to check it out.



I never made one


----------



## Blondi (Oct 29, 2008)

*tight hug* I hope that you will soon feel better. I wish you everything best on this world... I dont have so much words to tell you how sorry I am, just...
Farewell! 

*hugs* and *cute doggie eyes*


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks really I mean that


----------



## Ratte (Oct 29, 2008)

-Huggy-

Hope things get better for ya.
AIM: kitsuneyasha777

Message me when you wanna talk =3


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 29, 2008)

There's always a place here for you if you feel strong enough to come back, little kitty. *hugs*


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

Aden said:


> \That's right, you _will_ come back.
> \\Everyone comes back.



This darn forum is worse than crack...


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 29, 2008)

Stay safe sweetie. You should just relax, take a hot shower or bath, treat yourself to something sweet, go for a walk in the cool, crisp fall air and enjoy the leaves. <3


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 29, 2008)

shit happens, you'll get over it and it'll be twice as easy because it was an internet relationship

yeah you might not like reading my post now, but a day or so later, when you're wondering how long you'll keep feeling terrible, you'll remember what i said and know the answer is "not that long"


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> shit happens, you'll get over it and it'll be twice as easy because it was an internet relationship



LOL, the beauty of rather uninformative posts. Read the two other threads she postedabout her relationship in....


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Stay safe sweetie. You should just relax, take a hot shower or bath, treat yourself to something sweet, go for a walk in the cool, crisp fall air and enjoy the leaves. <3


 
What leaves? There are no leaves in South Florida.

..but that's very good advice otherwise. Just wait and see what happens, don't do anything that you might regret later. Please let us know when you're feeling better, especially me. I might not know you that well, but I'm still gonna worry about ya.

contact me if you ever feel like you need to talk. My yahoo email is foxwolf_art@yahoo.com


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> LOL, the beauty of rather uninformative posts. Read the two other threads she postedabout her relationship in....



it turns out i just think youre wrong about whether or not this counts as an internet relationship

for instance, notice how the end of the internet relationship caused an internet post an on internet forum about leaving an internet forum because of too many memories about an internet poster there


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> it turns out i just think youre wrong about whether or not this counts as an internet relationship
> 
> for instance, notice how the end of the internet relationship caused an internet post an on internet forum about leaving an internet forum because of too many memories about an internet poster there


Ya, cuz liek, I ttly got someone pregnant over teh internet.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ya, cuz liek, I ttly got someone pregnant over teh internet.



worked for a shitload of people on craigslist

ps this thread is not a contest where you post to see who has the inside scoop on the personal situation of the OP and my advice still stands so shush


----------



## Monak (Oct 29, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> worked for a shitload of people on craigslist
> 
> ps this thread is not a contest where you post to see who has the inside scoop on the personal situation of the OP and my advice still stands so shush



Then it will remain wrong?


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> worked for a shitload of people on craigslist
> 
> ps this thread is not a contest where you post to see who has the inside scoop on the personal situation of the OP and my advice still stands so shush



LOL, I don't think it it still counts as 'inside' if it's a multi-page discussion in two separete threads 
Also, in a nutshell, he was her rl boyfriend and knocked her up, then dumped her.

Fuck, I feel like a gossip whore... I must cleanse myself with fire, brb.


----------



## Monak (Oct 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> LOL, I don't think it it still counts as 'inside' if it's a multi-page discussion in two separete threads
> Also, he was her rl boyfriend and knocked her up.



but didn't you know if two people use the same website , it is impossible for them to know each other in real life.  I swear some of these asshats are just retarded.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 29, 2008)

kk TTYN!


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> LOL, I don't think it it still counts as 'inside' if it's a multi-page discussion in two separete threads
> Also, in a nutshell, he was her rl boyfriend and knocked her up, then dumped her.
> 
> Fuck, I feel like a gossip whore... I must cleanse myself with fire, brb.



you should so feel

just pretend the "twice as easy because it's" part of my post is gone, and big ups to the editorial board who so valiently tripped over each other in a race to see who could correct me first


----------



## Monak (Oct 29, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> you should so feel
> 
> just pretend the "twice as easy because it's" part of my post is gone, and big ups to the editorial board who so valiently tripped over each other in a race to see who could correct me first



Big ups to thinking you are that important.  There is this little thing we used to do back in my day , I know it is lost on you lot now a days , but it was called knowing what the fuck you are talking about before running your mouth.  It helps a lot , and you are always left looking like an idiot.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep bai 

i'm sure you will be back sometime though


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> You are the scum of the Earth.





Monak said:


> Then it will remain wrong?





Monak said:


> but didn't you know if two people use the same website , it is impossible for them to know each other in real life.  I swear some of these asshats are just retarded.





Monak said:


> Big ups to thinking you are that important.  There is this little thing we used to do back in my day , I know it is lost on you lot now a days , but it was called knowing what the fuck you are talking about before running your mouth.  It helps a lot , and you are always left looking like an idiot.



you've posted nothing but preening bile in this thread. please stop.


----------



## Monak (Oct 29, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> you've posted nothing but preening bile in this thread. please stop.



I wasn't a dick like some , I actually offered words of wisdom.  So have fun being useless , and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2008)

So semen is now electronic?  Or do you possess a reading for content deficiency?


----------



## Magnus (Oct 29, 2008)

hurr its a pain huh, welp, do check on here once in a while, make some new memories. More pleasant ones nya?


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 29, 2008)

Uro said:


> Internet relationships do not work ever.


FYI, my mom was in an internet relationship for two years until we moved to england so she could marry the guy. They've been married almost 6 years now, so that's basically an 8 year relationship started on the internet.. Internet relationships can work.
Then again, I can easily see them getting a divorce in a couple of years since I'm moving to the states come college and mom says she'll miss me, so she'll probably end up moving back shortly after. We moved here because my stepdad refused to move there, so if he doesn't go too, divorce looks likely.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So semen is now electronic?  Or do you possess a reading for content deficiency?





FourLetterWord said:


> just pretend the "twice as easy because it's" part of my post is gone, and big ups to the editorial board who so valiently tripped over each other in a race to see who could correct me first



"do you possess a reading for content deficiency?"


----------



## Tilt (Oct 29, 2008)

So when are you coming back?


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I'm am going to be on periodically to check my pms and that about it give me about 2 weeks to get my shit straight, it isn't only him, it's a lot of other things, Like I may have to find another place to live, and I am pg and my family, so yeah.... I  just need some time


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 29, 2008)

Take all the time you need young lady. ^^


----------



## Uro (Oct 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> LOL, the beauty of rather uninformative posts. Read the two other threads she postedabout her relationship in....



I could really give two shits less. I went with the generalization of it being an internet relationship as that is the predominate type in these forums I have found.
I also think there's a better place for this. Think it's called livejournal or something...


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

thank you all you are all very sweet, with the exception of a few people you know who you are


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 29, 2008)

I do hope you read my whole post...


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 29, 2008)

Key Key said:


> thank you all you are all very sweet, with the exception of a few people you know who you are



my advice is still the best advice in this thread, restated here:

try to remember that you will get over it sooner than you think


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 29, 2008)

Life before internet, dats my motto.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

Uro said:


> Think it's called livejournal or something...



I wanted to write that or about R&R (as it became synonymous lately), but couldn't get myself to type it initially.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 29, 2008)

I will miss you!
=D
Very much!


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 29, 2008)

bye key key 
i hope your heart mends soon.


----------



## shadowedskunk (Oct 29, 2008)

can one person tell me how this is not attention whoring?

i mean for crying out loud people come on!


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 29, 2008)

At least PM me for my e-mail! I don't want to lose a Nakama!!!


----------



## Telnac (Oct 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> LOL, I don't think it it still counts as 'inside' if it's a multi-page discussion in two separete threads
> Also, in a nutshell, he was her rl boyfriend and knocked her up, then dumped her.
> 
> Fuck, I feel like a gossip whore... I must cleanse myself with fire, brb.


Yeah, that's the situation as I read it too.  I think he should be a real man, own up to his responsibilities and take her back.  Knocking someone up then dumping them just isn't cool regardless of the situation.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 29, 2008)

shadowedskunk said:


> can one person tell me how this is not attention whoring?
> 
> i mean for crying out loud people come on!



it totally is, on some level, but whats wrong with that? theres room on small internet communities for that sort of thing, and i dont know of anyone who went through a bad breakup and didn't want a little attention. i see nothing wrong with providing it when it's actually called for.


----------



## Tungen (Oct 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ya know, for the first time in a long time, I just don't feel like doing what you all thought I would do.



Okay, I'll do it.

"And nothing of value wa- *HnngK*"

The hell? Hang on...

"LOL FLOU-*Choke*"

... Weird...


----------



## Nylak (Oct 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ya know, for the first time in a long time, I just don't feel like doing what you all thought I would do.


 
Damn.  As soon as I saw the thread title, I was looking forward to it.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> it totally is, on some level, but whats wrong with that? theres room on small internet communities for that sort of thing, and i dont know of anyone who went through a bad breakup and didn't want a little attention. i see nothing wrong with providing it when it's actually called for.


It's never called for.  Ever.  Nobody cares.


Tungen said:


> Okay, I'll do it.
> 
> "And nothing of value wa- *HnngK*"
> 
> ...


Clean it out, and try again.  Lucas Oil helps too.


Nylak said:


> Damn.  As soon as I saw the thread title, I was looking forward to it.


Don't worry, I'll be back. I'm suffering some sort of philosophical identity crisis, and my powers are elsewhere, stuck up in my head, shouting at each other till the cows come home.  I need some pot.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 30, 2008)

Key Key...I'm sorry I couldn't help you. I tried but failed.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Key Key...I'm sorry I couldn't help you. I tried but failed.


You did your best, as did I. There was no stopping the inevitable, her boyfriend was the only one who could have stopped it. And he had a tough time too. The matter was most confusing and complicated for them both.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2008)

Well this just makes me look and feel like a horrible person...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Well this just makes me look and feel like a horrible person...


You both had a hard time. Please dont feel that way.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You both had a hard time. Please dont feel that way.



It's really hard not to, I'm too blame for making her leave the forum.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Your emotions are yours alone, people come, people go; people influence us, but no matter how hard they try no one can alter your feelings but yourself. You will yourself to be swayed by others, to fall in love, to hate, to be saddened by loss. Learn to confront your emotions, learn to control them, and take control of your life. If you did something and lost what you had learn from it and become a better person. Do not drown yourself in the sadness, analyze it, and find out what makes you happy, then follow it. Do not let the whispers of others influence your goal of happyness.


This kinda goes for you too phoenix. I do not know the details but I can see the end result.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 30, 2008)

pheonix said:


> It's really hard not to, I'm too blame for making her leave the forum.




regardless of who's to blame I love you so much it really tears me to shreds that I can't be with you, and this place, all I do is think of you. I know you wont go back with me, but I can't do anything about that now. I hate myself because I couldn't be with you and that as well you can't change. I have lost the will to care about anything because I knew this would happen and I'm not surprise... so whatever. You are the ONLY person I let even have my heart and this is why when you go home from my house. I'm disappearing irl and on here.

Bye Bye to everyone else thanks for everything and pheonix maybe you should reconsider or at least I really hope you would but I know that would never happen so... I'm fucked


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't do it. ...I can't say goodbye to you. Sorry, but you're too important a friend to me. I don't care who's to blame for this... but I don't want our friendship to end because of it.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 30, 2008)

oh ho ho so that dude is the guy who knocked you up? NEAT!


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 30, 2008)

AzurePhoenix was BANNED WHY? What did I miss? o___o


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 30, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It's never called for.  Ever.  Nobody cares.



well _i personally_ dont care but its a huge stretch to turn that into _nobody_ cares

i can name half a dozen internet people off the top of my head who, if they posted a thread like this, i would actually care

ill totally concede that these threads are usually creepy and unhelpful, and this one is certainly full of clingers-on and white knights looking for some rebound instant message action, but there's some good in here too



AzurePhoenix said:


> I need some pot.



http://www.rhinogifts.co.uk/product_images/231/thumbs/1/acrylic-double-bong.jpg

these things rule, you can hardly tell youre not just breathing air


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL, so we have the perpetrator!

BTW, OP, so are you leaving or are you not? I'd feel ripped off if it was 'standart' furry drama, considering that I actually felt bad about it.


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

This thread is pure gold now.
And why is azurephoenix banned?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Uro said:


> This thread is pure gold now.
> And why is azurephoenix banned?


 

Seriously.  Why _is_ azurephoenix banned?  He was on last night.    Obviously.


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Seriously.  Why _is_ azurephoenix banned?  He was on last night.    Obviously.



He was on this morning. I went to B and Q, and when I got back, he was banned.

I miss him already.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> He was on this morning. I went to B and Q, and when I got back, he was banned.
> 
> I miss him already.


 
Seriously.  This place feels more harmonious and peaceful already.  What the fuck.  Make it go away.  This is a furry forum for christ's sake.


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Seriously.  This place feels more harmonious and peaceful already.  What the fuck.  Make it go away.  This is a furry forum for christ's sake.



Quick, we need to troll, and fast!

Erm....You're a ......fag?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 30, 2008)

when he was still posting i bashed /b/ right in front of him and he didnt do _anything_, all the fight was gone

maybe he got banned in a One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest style smothering


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)

Harmonious my ass! The entire forums falling into chaos! Now all we need is a meme... Do u liek Mudkipz???


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe we should start a thread asking for a reason?

EDIT: OH TEH NOEZ, NOT TEH MUDKIPS!!!!

They raped me....


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, HELL no.  Mudkips need to stay dead.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

CAN I HAZ TROLLZ NAO?


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


>



LOL, that actually is funny XD


----------



## Key Key (Oct 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I can't do it. ...I can't say goodbye to you. Sorry, but you're too important a friend to me. I don't care who's to blame for this... but I don't want our friendship to end because of it.




I got your e-mail address so I will keep in contact with you and from what I'm guessing he got banned because he called me and insulted me over the phone. But I'm not sure


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

Key Key said:


> I got your e-mail address so I will keep in contact with you and from what I'm guessing he got banned because he called me and insulted me over the phone. But I'm not sure



How would they know that? And since it happened on a media other than the forums, they don't have control over it.
But in reaction to that L-O-L!!

Posting you real life phone number on an internet forum that is visited by thousands of people a day. Can't say that was a use of your best judgment.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

Key Key said:


> and from what I'm guessing he got banned because he called me and insulted me over the phone. But I'm not sure



wat. 

And I have to say, giving your phone number on the internet is one of the stupidies things one is able to do, beaten only by giving away you address and bank account. I do't know why didn't no one say that till now.

BTW, you're not leaving? What a scam. (but predictable)


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh give her a break. Everyone does really stupid things. Just yesterday I answered a phishing e-mail. Of course, the phiser is about to become the phish. >: D


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Oh give her a break. Everyone does really stupid things. Just yesterday I answered a phishing e-mail. Of course, the phiser is about to become the phish. >: D



That was from being cleverly tricked. There was no trickery or deception on the OP posting her phone number. It was, sadly, her own choice.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)

What do you mean? I knew from the start it was a scam, and I replied anyways.


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> What do you mean? I knew from the start it was a scam, and I replied anyways.



I truthfully don't know what to say to this. Besides going under the assumption that you used fake information.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope. All genuine.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

Key Key said:


> I got your e-mail address so I will keep in contact with you and from what I'm guessing he got banned because he called me and insulted me over the phone. But I'm not sure


wait,

He got banned for doing something Off the boards?

lmao @ piss pore management


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Nope. All genuine.



So.... why?


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> So.... why?


 
Like I said, I want to make the phisher the phish. >: D


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Like I said, I want to make the phisher the phish. >: D



This is too complicated for me, I think I'm going to go read about quantum physics or sth instead...


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)

Hah! I was right! They've nailed the Phisher (or Phish as I would call the sorry sack of &*?!)!


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 30, 2008)

Please do as you wish.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

mods=fags

op=fag

all of the rest of you=fags

Give me my Azure back right the fuck now you sons of bitches

ROH ROH FIGHT THE POWAH


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> mods=fags
> 
> op=fag
> 
> ...



:roll:


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

This thread is no longer about a sob story and is now about the fight to bring azure back!


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

The sob story was dumb to begin with.  This is much more interesting.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)

*Yawn*


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> The sob story was dumb to begin with.  This is much more interesting.



I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 30, 2008)

eeh, what have I missed?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> eeh, what have I missed?



Everything is terrible.

Give me Azure back.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Nothing worth concerning yourself with.

Except that apparently AzurePhoenix has been banned for some unknown reason.  That seems to be the only remotely important thing you can take away from this dramafest.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm going to hide in the corner and snuggle my citra doll until you give back my Azure ;_;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

Azure was interesting and great. I dont know why he was banned.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Azure was interesting and great. I dont know why he was banned.


 
I think you just answered your own question there.  X'D

Nah.  Joking.  Not that jaded.  >>;


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm amused about how we feel worse fore azure.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Azure wasn't as much of a drama llama.


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Azure wasn't as much of a drama llama.



Truth.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 30, 2008)

Uro said:


> I'm amused about how we feel worse fore azure.


Azure was an intelligent, funny, interesting guy. He's given me advice that has proved helpful on a few occasions.

OP...I don't think I've ever seen outside the spam threads.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

He might have been banned for winning the ironchef. Maybe a loser bribed a mod.


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> He might have been banned for winning the ironchef. Maybe a loser bribed a mod.



!
The plot thickens...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 30, 2008)

I was going to suggest an impromptu betting pool on which mod did the banning...but I thought better of it x3;


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

I think the betting pool would get us all banned.

I think it's a kickass idea anyway.  >_>


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 30, 2008)

*still confused*


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Azure was interesting and great. I dont know why he was banned.



Butthurt, probably.



Uro said:


> I'm amused about how we feel worse fore azure.



Azure's absence actually affects us, unlike the OP's personal issues.


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> *still confused*



And that you shall remain.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Uro said:


> And that you shall remain.


Like the rest of us.  Seriously, I'm curious as to the motive behind the ban.  I mean, sure, he's kind of offensive by nature, but...he seemed to squeak by for long enough that it should come as no surprise at this point, right?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I've seen worse from him.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

If anything I could be considered to be more offensive than Azure at times.

Especially when I start with the whole nigger business.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If anything I could be considered to be more offensive than Azure at times.
> 
> Especially when I start with the whole nigger business.


You are both charming in your own unique ways, and both keep FAF more lively.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You are both charming in your own unique ways, and both keep FAF more lively.


 
You're so _socially acceptable_ about it.  XD  It's true, though; this place would be dull without the offensive fellas.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

Uh-oh Wolf Bone is looking at this thread.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Duck and cover, people, you know the drill.  >__>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

[Sits and waits for a response from Wolf-Bone]


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 30, 2008)

The only response you're gonna get out of me, concerning Azure being banned is this is news to me as much as it is to you guys, and I don't know what exactly he did, but I don't need to, because I know you don't actually need to do anything. Internet politics is less dependant on reality than real world politics, and that's saying something. Just like Rilvor, myself and a few others I can think of except those guys were mods so they got to leave of their own accord.

You guys know it as much as I do. You're not stupid. Every time it happens to one of us, at least one of you will say something along the lines of "well so and so is a bigger douchebag". Yeah, but what you're not getting is that it doesn't _matter_ who the bigger douchebag is. What matters is pure, spur of the moment emotional responses and a need for people to feel like the have some control over their little online world (because God knows they can't play the RL version of that game, AKA business and politics. They're way better at it for one, and for two don't even care about having _the illusion_ of fairness, which stifles them a lot less).

I have a job. I have a life. I have friends. I assume you guys have all that shit too, right? I live in reality, and I live and function according to it. I simply do not give a fuck about any of you people or what any of you FEEL, and as for what you THINK, I judge that according to REALITY and try to keep what I FEEL about it to a minimum.

What the Hell exactly were you guys expecting me to say? Be honest. Something about Key Key, or being pissed about Azure getting banned, which I'm not? Why? Don't you guys know a pattern when you see one? How many times has a person said they were leaving and then didn't? How many times has Azure, or someone else been "permanently" banned and miraculously was posting again later?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Actually, I was kind of expecting something like that.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> What the Hell exactly were you guys expecting me to say?



Exactly what you delivered. 8)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Exactly what you delivered. 8)


What he said.


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

Milhouse is a meme.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 30, 2008)

So, again, be honest, were you expecting me to say the following:

I mainly stick around, in spite of all this bullshit in the hopes of having one simple curiosity satisfied. That curiosity concerns observing the parallels between OL and RL group dynamics. Specifically, I want to see _just_ how long the charade FurAffinity keeps up will last, compared to another, now defunct site I used to be a member of.

The truth about me: I hate lies. I hate liars. I hate all forms of denying reality to others and to ones self. If I could have one wish granted, it would be for what happened to Jim Carry in Liar Liar to happen in RL, to everyone, permanently. And I wouldn't care what the consequences were. But I hate it even more when it happens in the context of a setting based on what should be the most honest one, which is the indulgence we allow ourselves as furries to lie harmlessly, construct this little world based on it and sometimes give more truth to it than anything in the "real" world.

You see, I fucking hate people who think it's their place to try to monopolize a fucking fantasy world. We create and retreat to it in the first place as a way to cope with the fact that we are where we are in life because people in the real world have done that with the real world and pushed it on to us against our will. You know it, I know it, and they know it. And I don't know what sweet little lies they telling themselves to rationalize being the same God damned thing to _our_ constructed world that the real world is to them and us.

I want to see if they, like the other place/people I mentioned will eventually do what they did, which is say exactly what they're doing and why.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know, I'm not going to read all of that.  Was pretty much expecting a wall of text about shit I don't care about, though.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't know, I'm not going to read all of that. Was pretty much expecting a wall of text about shit I don't care about, though.


 
Same.  I just wasn't...going to say it.  >>;;


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Same.  I just wasn't...going to say it.  >>;;



Twinsies


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL OMG WTF I TOTALLY WASN'T ANTICIPATING THAT DEV'D. You're so zany and unpredictable you should be featured on that fookin' Jerry Brocker program.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

That'd be awesome.    I'd watch that.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 30, 2008)

Easog: But... but... I'm intelligent, right? =3

Wolf-Bone: The way you say "fookin'" hurts mah brain.

David: Just hold on, we'll get through this together!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> LOL OMG WTF I TOTALLY WASN'T ANTICIPATING THAT DEV'D. You're so zany and unpredictable you should be featured on that fookin' Jerry Brocker program.



I know right


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 30, 2008)

Of course you are, Xaerun <3


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh that Wolf-bone.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

He's a wacky guy, that one.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't you just want to give him a cookie? :3


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

...No, not really.  o.o


----------



## Nargle (Oct 30, 2008)

**Wonders if Wolf-Bone thinks we're all simulations rather then real people with all this fantasy vs reality talk.**


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 30, 2008)

Easog said:


> Of course you are, Xaerun <3


Yaaay! It's nice to see you again!


Nargle said:


> **Wonders if Wolf-Bone thinks we're all simulations rather then real people with all this fantasy vs reality talk.**


Maybe you are. Or maybe he's the simulation contained in someone else's mind?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Wonders if Wolf-Bone thinks we're all simulations rather then real people with all this fantasy vs reality talk.**


 
...Wait. 

You're not?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 30, 2008)

Nargle, seriously, fuckin learn how to read. I said the furry fandom is based on fantasy, as in, we create these alternate personas/worlds in our minds as a way to cope with/flavor our perception of the real world.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeez, turn down the hate there, buddy.  >.>  High blood pressure'll kill ya.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 31, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Yaaay! It's nice to see you again!


<3<3 Nice to see you too. Get on AIM >:



Nylak said:


> Jeez, turn down the hate there, buddy.  >.>  High blood pressure'll kill ya.


That would be a _relief at this point!_


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2008)

I think that we need to turn the hate UP a little bit.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Nargle, seriously, fuckin learn how to read. I said the furry fandom is based on fantasy, as in, we create these alternate personas/worlds in our minds as a way to cope with/flavor our perception of the real world.



Well, you see, I got that part, but that's not what I was referring to. 



> I live in reality, and I live and function according to it. I simply do not give a fuck about any of you people or what any of you FEEL, and as for what you THINK, I judge that according to REALITY and try to keep what I FEEL about it to a minimum.



This leads me to believe that you are separating reality from FA users. Plus other bits of your posts, but this one sticks out.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 31, 2008)

it's not that in my own mind, furries people in general exist outside of reality. It's that people in general have a pretty tenuous relationship with reality outside of their own minds.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 31, 2008)

Wait.  So.  ...Wait.  I'm lost.  So, what do _you_ consider reality, if _no one_ has a solid grasp on your definition of it?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2008)

**Is totally nargled**


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, let me put it this way. It's not what I consider to be reality that matters, it's what reality considers me to be that matters. And right now reality is me playing Silent Hill 4 on my dinky little portable screen, wearing two nicotine patches and drinking a cup or so of liquified sleep meds.

Reality is fucked.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Well, let me put it this way. It's not what I consider to be reality that matters, it's what reality considers me to be that matters. And right now reality is me playing Silent Hill 4 on my dinky little portable screen, wearing two nicotine patches and drinking a cup or so of liquified sleep meds.
> 
> Reality is fucked.



Reality doesn't have a perception of things o.o It's not.. a being...

Are you saying reality is a god, has intentions and feelings, and it's controlling how your life plays out with its descisions?


----------



## Monak (Oct 31, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Reality doesn't have a perception of things o.o It's not.. a being...
> 
> Are you saying reality is a god, has intentions and feelings, and it's controlling how your life plays out with its descisions?



It's fate!.................. zing?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 31, 2008)

Reality is not a being, but it doesn't need to be to control beings, which it does, including me to a large extent. I strive to first shatter my illusion of control, and then gain control over myself within the reality I cannot control while I understand reality as it is, thereby (hopefully) gaining some semblance of real control over reality. Most humans make the mistake of thinking/functioning as if they already define reality instead of reality defining them.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 31, 2008)

Humans really are a curious creature.

Give it something perfectly reasonable, understandable, and mind numbingly simple... and they will _create _confusion instead of simply accepting it


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Reality is not a being, but it doesn't need to be to control beings, which it does, including me to a large extent. I strive to first shatter my illusion of control, and then gain control over myself within the reality I cannot control while I understand reality as it is, thereby (hopefully) gaining some semblance of real control over reality. Most humans make the mistake of thinking/functioning as if they already define reality instead of reality defining them.



Please hold back a little on the dope, Wolf-bone.  

Though I'm in total agreeance that people think they have control while they really don't.


----------



## Uro (Oct 31, 2008)

I feel like I'm the only one not on acid here.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 31, 2008)

Wolf-bone, how dare you play a survival horror! IT'S A FANTASY WORLD! O_O


ITT, butthurt from certian individuals for not having as much imagination as others.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 31, 2008)

Uro said:


> I feel like I'm the only one not on acid here.


Twinsies


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2008)

Triplies?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimmerset said:
			
		

> Please hold back a little on the dope, Wolf-bone.



The great thing about dope is if you use it as well as I do, you can BE OFF IT FOR MONTHS and still be able to reason as if you were on it.



			
				szopaw said:
			
		

> Wolf-bone, how dare you play a survival horror! IT'S A FANTASY WORLD!
> 
> ITT, butthurt from certian individuals for not having as much imagination as others.



I never said there was anything wrong with fantasy worlds and having the kind of imagination needed to create one, which by the way I HAVE and DO. What I said was there's something incredibly fucked up about trying to control people within a virtual construct the way people try to control _us_ in the real world when fantasy is supposed to be a retreat from that bullshit. Learn how to read or shut up.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 1, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I never said there was anything wrong with fantasy worlds and having the kind of imagination needed to create one, which by the way I HAVE and DO. What I said was there's something incredibly fucked up about trying to control people within a virtual construct the way people try to control _us_ in the real world when fantasy is supposed to be a retreat from that bullshit. Learn how to read or shut up.



So you whine about people doing what they want instead of what you want them to, along with telling them what they should and shouldn't do in their fantasies. Yeah, way to go....
You want to be free, make your own fantasy 

Eh, it's no news, but have you ever read what you write? "People, stop fantasizing, you're not allowed to do something you enjoy! You can't live a happy life because I'm not leading one!"


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The great thing about dope is if you use it as well as I do, you can BE OFF IT FOR MONTHS and still be able to reason as if you were on it.



I don't believe _thinking as if you're high_ is actually any more beneficial than actualing _being_ high.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 1, 2008)

szopaw said:


> So you whine about people doing what they want instead of what you want them to



No, I "whine" about people who harrass/attack/get butthurt over/_ban_ others who do what they want instead of what you want them to do. For the last fucking time, because I'm seriously starting to think you might just be too stupid to compute this little concept, I have an issue with people who try to control others and get especially pissed when the people trying to do the controlling of others are doing it to people who basically share a mutual fantasy created largely to escape from being controlled by others.



			
				szopaw said:
			
		

> have you ever read what you write?



Yes, but apparently you don't.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 1, 2008)

You joined their club, you accepted their rules, and as such have no reason to complain _under normal circumstances. *However, *_azure was apparently banned because he _supposedly _did something *outside *of the message boards. Hell for all we know **I* *called Key Key and bitched up a shit storm then _said _I was azure. *Or *it is equally possible that Key Key made it up, or _assumed _who called her. We really don't know.

To take it further we don't even know if that is really why he was banned, all we have to go on is Key Keys word.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 1, 2008)

arguing with wolf-bone is like talking to a brick wall in r'lyeh

also the other day we were just talking about how mods are nowhere to be found most of the time but they were totally still around enough to ban azure for calling someone lol


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 1, 2008)

Rules are pretty meaningless when they change on a whim and depend entirely on the subjective. There's nothing wrong with that by itself. It really is the closest thing you can have to anarchy, which is what FA originally tried to be, right? But there's a certain point where you ought to just drop the charade, say we've figured out what kinds of people we want in our little club, and everyone else should fuck off. Every online community that lasts more than a few years does it. It kinda depends on it, just like, oh yeah, THE REAL WORLD.

Know it.
Live it.
LOVE it.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> azure was apparently banned because he _supposedly _did something *outside *of the message boards.



We know this isn't the first time it's happened.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well that's sad


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> We know this isn't the first time it's happened.



It happens often enough everywhere, really. It's always a judgement call on the part of the site operators whether or not they want to do it. It's nowhere near as simple as "never ban for stuff that happens off-site", either, but imo if the ban really was for calling key key then the ban is dumb and should be temporary at worst. 

Azurephoenix is still a dickhead for calling her, mind. It's a lazy non-prank with no creativity, there's nothing particularly funny about it, and it's an obvious excuse to be a dick because 'everyone knows' posting your phone number on the internet is a bad move. That kid tries way too hard to be a /b/ away from /b/ and it causes him to do severely stupid things from time to time, and he hasn't crammed it through his skull yet that acting like an uncreative boilerplate /b/-tard everywhere doesn't actually make him internet cool. 

But banworthy? No way. It's between him and Key Key and it's got nothing to do with FA. It's bad form and bad precedent to ban for personal drama.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> It happens often enough everywhere, really. It's always a judgement call on the part of the site operators whether or not they want to do it. *It's nowhere near as simple as "never ban for stuff that happens off-site", either*, but imo if the ban really was for calling key key then the ban is dumb and should be temporary at worst.



Sure it is.  I've seen Dragoneer and Yak themselves state that they will not (or at least should not) judge someone's sentence on what happens off of FA's website.  

I'd be more pissed off at the fact that someone was *butt-hurt enough* to actually go and complain to a moderator (on an online forum) about a phone call they got *in real life.*

That's a great sign of immaturity and should have had nothing to do with FA.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 1, 2008)

Are you all blind?! He obviously got banned for that moronic "Insult The Person Below You" thread. Seriously, somebody LOCK THIS THREAD.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Are you all blind?! He obviously got banned for that moronic "Insult The Person Below You" thread. Seriously, somebody LOCK THIS THREAD.



I'm really not sure how it's so obvious.  I mean, he could have gotten legitimately banned for a lot of things. 

And it seems like thread-locker person has been out to lunch for the past week.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Are you all blind?! He obviously got banned for that moronic "Insult The Person Below You" thread. Seriously, somebody LOCK THIS THREAD.


The thread was stupid (And amusing) but not enough to get banned. I can see why they locked it but banning him to me was a bit much.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Sure it is.  I've seen Dragoneer and Yak themselves state that they will not (or at least should not) judge someone's sentence on what happens off of FA's website.



It really isn't. I don't want to get into an abstract debate about how to run a website, but frankly, nothing's that simplistic. 

The easiest example is if a site owner finds a poster bitching about them somewhere else on the internet. Would it be more professional to let them keep posting? Sure. Would the owner be well within his rights to ban the guy? Of course, it's his forum, after all. It's obviously something that's up to the owner and depends on the circumstance. 



Kimmerset said:


> I'd be more pissed off at the fact that someone was *butt-hurt enough* to actually go and complain to a moderator (on an online forum) about a phone call they got *in real life.*
> 
> That's a great sign of immaturity and should have had nothing to do with FA.



Agreed, it's kind of sad, but it being kind of sad shouldn't have much bearing on what happens to AzurePhoenix. He did the same stuff independantly of if key key had a lot of dignity or no dignity or etc.

edit ps mod team come on you guys know you cant ever get away with only posting "he was banned for breaking the rules lol" when theyre a regular poster, you gotta give us a few more details


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I'm really not sure how it's so obvious.  I mean, he could have gotten legitimately banned for a lot of things.
> 
> And it seems like thread-locker person has been out to lunch for the past week.


Couldnt be, those two old slime threads were blocked yesterday.

Edit: Today... around 1-2 a.m.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> <Things>



But then it would be up to the discretion of the site *owner or moderator*, not a lowly mod.  It's like Rilvor getting perma-banned for someone (other than Rilvor) saying that he was laughing at the week sentence.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> But then it would be up to the discretion of the site *owner or moderator*, not a lowly mod.  It's like Rilvor getting perma-banned for someone (other than Rilvor) saying that he was laughing at the week sentence.



*facepalm*

i was just giving you an example of a time where it's okay to ban for something off-site, i wasn't trying to exactly duplicate these circumstances

i can name off the top of my head a half-dozen things azurephoenix could do offsite to get himself legitimately banned by a "lowly mod", and im sure you could too

edit: and as it happens, offsite harassment for onsite reasons of an onsite poster is actually one of the most common ways to get banned for doing shit off-site, i just dont think it should happen in this circumstance because FA should not be a guardian angel for any dummy who posts their phone number


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 1, 2008)

Are we going to go on about this until we actually start to believe he got banned because one of the higher-ups is a rabid Rachel Ray fan???!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 1, 2008)

holy shit, derailed, where the heck did me train go D:


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 1, 2008)

Magnus said:


> holy shit, derailed, where the heck did me train go D:



keep in mind that this thread's original subject was a rerun of Days of Our Low-Functioning Lives


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 1, 2008)

Magnus said:


> holy shit, derailed, where the heck did me train go D:



Off into the wild, green yonder apparently...


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> i was just giving you an example of a time where it's okay to ban for something off-site, i wasn't trying to exactly duplicate these circumstances



In this instance I assumed you were comparing it to the situation at hand.



> i can name off the top of my head a half-dozen things azurephoenix could do offsite to get himself legitimately banned by a "lowly mod", and im sure you could too



Sure, but this probably wasn't one of them.  Aside from the mods having a personal vendetta against him, I'm sure, there doesn't seem to be anything personal that would warrant a mod banning him because they had their itty-bitty feelings hurt.



> edit: and as it happens, offsite harassment for onsite reasons of an onsite poster is actually one of the most common ways to get banned for doing shit off-site, i just dont think it should happen in this circumstance because FA should not be a guardian angel for any dummy who posts their phone number



Yeah, she deserved that. Is that number still around? 



TwilightV said:


> Are we going to go on about this until we actually start to believe he got banned because one of the higher-ups is a rabid Rachel Ray fan???!



Seeing as it's his last post on these, forums, I'd say yes. 

P.S. What's this thread about again?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> In this instance I assumed you were comparing it to the situation at hand.



more like you were still riled up about azurephoneix being banned so you posted while angry


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 1, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> more like you were still riled up about azurephoneix being banned so you posted while angry



Hell hath no fury like a raging foreskin.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> more like you were still riled up about azurephoneix being banned so you posted while angry



Haha, not quite.  I have my own personal reasons for being bitter and I'm using Azurephoenix's ban as an extension of my HAET. 



TwilightV said:


> Hell hath no fury like a raging foreskin.



When the Rabbi tried to circumsize me, my foreskin grabbed the scalpel and stabbed him in the chest.  Do not toil with the foreskin.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Do not toil with the foreskin.


Unless your mouth is open and you're on your knees.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Unless your mouth is open and you're on your knees.



Correct.  Bow to it, Niggah!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Correct.  Bow to it, Niggah!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 1, 2008)

Tsk tsk, image macros


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

Easog said:


> Tsk tsk, image macros



Easog, you fag, be online.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Armaetus (Nov 1, 2008)

You can't be using images along without some text accompanying them.

And to OP: You'll be back.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2008)

She's already back.  Pay attention.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, apparently the rumours are also false, because Azure himself has no fucking idea what he could have been banned for.


Also, the OP isn't back. To be back you have to leave in the first place


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

There seem to be (a) dangerous (amount of) people watching this thread at the moment...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 1, 2008)

If Azure doesn't know why he was banned, that sorta says it all.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 1, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> If Azure doesn't know why he was banned, that sorta says it all.



We came to the conclusion that it must have been a preemtive strike. Azure was too tame for his own good, it looked suspicious XD


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 1, 2008)

More like Azure said something somewhere that the wrong person with access to a ban button disagreed with but wasn't against the rules, and they know they're a cowardly, hypocritical douchebag for it. Hence this time no one's even attempting to pull a justification out of their ass for it because that'd mean coming forward, and they know no one here would buy it.

It must really fucking suck to live in your guys' skin, I swear to fuck. I'd commit suicide if I were that pathetic.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 1, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> More like Azure said something somewhere that the wrong person with access to a ban button disagreed with but wasn't against the rules, and they know they're a cowardly, hypocritical douchebag for it. Hence this time no one's even attempting to pull a justification out of their ass for it because that'd mean coming forward, and they know no one here would buy it.
> 
> It must really fucking suck to live in your guys' skin, I swear to fuck. I'd commit suicide if I were that pathetic.



LOL, I talked to him actualy, he said that he wanted to tone the hate down lately. And found himself banned.


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 1, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> More like Azure said something somewhere that the wrong person with access to a ban button disagreed with but wasn't against the rules, and they know they're a cowardly, hypocritical douchebag for it. Hence this time no one's even attempting to pull a justification out of their ass for it because that'd mean coming forward, and they know no one here would buy it.
> 
> It must really fucking suck to live in your guys' skin, I swear to fuck. I'd commit suicide if I were that pathetic.



Wolf Bone, you've got this exactly right.  Now cmon mod staff, there's obviously something going on here, so lets just hear what it is mmkay?  If theres a good reason then thats awesome, but enough people are confused for it to be an issue.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 1, 2008)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 1, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Wolf Bone, you've got this exactly right.  Now cmon mod staff, there's obviously something going on here, so lets just hear what it is mmkay?  If theres a good reason then thats awesome, but enough people are confused for it to be an issue.



the mod staff only shows up on the night of the full moon and only then to check maybe a tenth of the current threads 

they hand out infractions for things they see on that night, then return to their home dimension, unable to read or even remember the existence of the forums for another lunar cycle


----------



## Caduen (Nov 1, 2008)

It's good to know we've got the right people in control, making sure that we all play nice and that they wouldn't have double standards or be biased in their decision-making.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

Caduen said:


> It's good to know we've got the right people in control, making sure that we all play nice and that they wouldn't have double standards or be biased in their decision-making.



I hope that's sarcastic.  

Lately, I really thought Azure wasn't being nearly as bad as he usually is.


----------



## Arshes Nei v2 (Nov 1, 2008)

im really sorry about what happened between you and you're boyfriend i hope you come back


----------



## Jonnaius (Nov 2, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I hope that's sarcastic.
> 
> Lately, I really thought Azure wasn't being nearly as bad as he usually is.



So did I. And he wasnt that bad to start with, just funny.

Also, Kimmerset, If you are reading this, why did you go! We miss you.


----------

